# What are good treats?



## Molliesmom (Jul 7, 2013)

We just got our Vizsla puppy Mollie, she is 8 weeks old. We have had a hard time deciding what kind of treats to give and what are best for her. We thought about carrots as we heard that is a good option, but we think she is too little for those yet. Are dehydrated banana's and apples o.k to give? Thanks


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

The idea behind raw veggies like carrots and green beans, etc., is that they are tasty, crunchy and filling and not much else, so they rarely interfere. Bananas and apples work in dogs the same way they work in us..i.e., they add more fiber = poops!

Those little baby pre washed carrots make a fine snack...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Homemade jerky is great - do mine from game that family friends harvest - 4 PIKE I ad a little teriaki & he is in loVe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Molliesmom!! ;D

In an earlier thread, someone suggested using Cheerios as little treats for training. Great idea, huh?! She's still pretty young for real serious training, but soon... 

_p.s. How about some photos of your Mollie girl?_


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our girl will do anything for sweet potato, so I bought a dehydrator and make sweet potato "jerky" strips for her. She might get a slice as a chewy or I also use kitchen shears to cut the slices up in little pieces to use for training treats. I also dehydrated some apples this week and she likes those as well. 

You can buy sweet potato treats in stores, just make sure they are made in the US and nothing added. They are kind of pricy because making them is a bit labor intensive.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

FLgatorgirl said:


> Our girl will do anything for sweet potato, so I bought a dehydrator and make sweet potato "jerky" strips for her.


I've been thinking about purchasing a dehydrator to make dog treats with. Which type of unit did you go with? Great idea!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Cap - can do it in the oven and C if works 4 U & the V - check out Cabelas bargin basement if it does - I am on the other side of training of treats in the field - birds or bumpers a big hug and well done is all it takes & U do it again - the reward 4 a gun dog is finding & bringing back 2 hand - PIKE & all the pups before him - pull in the driveway and the command is home - then a treat - have never ever had them not go thru the front door !!!!! THE REWARD IS IN THE WORK & LOVE IN THE FIELD - - start by turning your back 2 the pup and walking away - when not paying attention 2 command - they r just 2 loyal !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

